# Cost of setting up a Power of Attorney?



## suicra05 (12 Dec 2019)

I wanted to setup a Power of Attorney between myself and my wife. What would I expect to pay a solicitor to set this up? There are no complications as both of us are 
healthy now.


----------



## mf1 (12 Dec 2019)

Are you asking about Enduring Powers of Attorney? As opposed to Powers of Attorney?

They're very different. 

The EPA is extremely fiddly and time consuming for solicitors- trying to explain what they are, how they work, who to appoint, who are the Notice Parties etc.,etc.

In my experience,  solicitors will charge between 500 and 750 euro plus VAT for each. 

It is possible to d.i.y. them- see this link  to the legislation

http://www.irishstatutebook.ie/eli/1996/si/196/made/en/print. 

It's not something I would recommend - the consequences of getting it wrong are too serious.

mf


----------



## suicra05 (12 Dec 2019)

Yes, Enduring Power of Attorney.


----------



## Bronte (12 Dec 2019)

suicra05 said:


> Yes, Enduring Power of Attorney.


Could you tell us what it is you are aiming for with this.


----------



## thumbelina (12 Dec 2019)

I had seen this solicitor mentioned in an article in the business post recently (haven't used him or know anything further):









						Cost of Registering an Enduring Power of Attorney
					

Whats the cost of registering an EPA? O'Kelly Solicitors offer a fixed fee of €800 (plus VAT & outlays). Call us - 086 7889753 - we are your legal solution.



					www.okellysolicitors.ie


----------



## yildun (13 Dec 2019)

HI had an EPA  carried out last year   cost was 700e plus VAT for all the paperwork  including registration and letters to two nominees.
An unforeseen expense  was the doctors fee for declaring I was of sane and sound mind    and that added an extra 100e to the bill other
than that no problem  also got a living will included in the 700e   which is easy do do yourself  However as MF1 said It is better do get an EPA carried out by a legal pro

regards


----------



## Hooverfish (15 Dec 2019)

Scary to compare this (850 plus VAT) to the straightforward form that you just download and fill in, plus a £164 fee, organised by the government for the same thing in the UK... https://www.gov.uk/power-of-attorney/register


----------



## MOB (15 Dec 2019)

Not the same thing at all.   The £164 is payable to the state - though it appears to include some 'helpline' type advice (if you need it) on getting the form right.

The closest equivalent fee in Ireland is the €60 payable to the courts service to register an enduring Power of Attorney (with no helpline).    

 You have the option to do without legal advice in the UK (you can use a "Certificate Provider" who does not necessarily need a formal qualification).   However, many people in UK will still see a solicitor and avail of legal advice.   When this happens, the costs are much the same (maybe even a little higher) in the UK.


----------



## Gracieboo 22 (15 Dec 2019)

suicra05 said:


> I wanted to setup a Power of Attorney between myself and my wife. What would I expect to pay a solicitor to set this up? There are no complications as both of us are
> healthy now.


----------



## Gracieboo 22 (15 Dec 2019)

Hi,I have power of attourney on family member,it didn't cost too much.a question for someone pls.can you make withdrawals from bank,for him.what else can I do with this power of attorney.


----------



## Hooverfish (16 Dec 2019)

MOB said:


> Not the same thing at all.   The £164 is payable to the state - though it appears to include some 'helpline' type advice (if you need it) on getting the form right.
> 
> The closest equivalent fee in Ireland is the €60 payable to the courts service to register an enduring Power of Attorney (with no helpline).
> 
> You have the option to do without legal advice in the UK (you can use a "Certificate Provider" who does not necessarily need a formal qualification).   However, many people in UK will still see a solicitor and avail of legal advice.   When this happens, the costs are much the same (maybe even a little higher) in the UK.



MOB - it is really not difficult to fill them in yourself under the UK system and the helpline though slow is good. I agree that for a deputyship, where the person concerned has already lost capacity, then you do need a solicitor. But not for the UK LPA unless the situation is complicated. My point is there should be something similarly simple, that does not cost €850, in Ireland.


----------



## MOB (16 Dec 2019)

Handing over control of your property, finances and property is a big step.  The UK system allows for someone who knows you to certify that you know what you want, and what you are doing. The Irish one mandates that a solicitor and a doctor be involved as a protection against elder abuse.  I have done 100 + EPA documents.  Perhaps 60-70% of my EPA clients ended up signing a relatively 'plain vanilla' version, but I would say less than 5% would have used a DIY option if it were available.  I don't know what the stats are in UK.  Possibly not  available.


----------



## Hooverfish (16 Dec 2019)

The UK system does require a doctor certification which I agree is vital. But I think in a world where most government relationships are now online, you might be surprised at the take-up of a DIY option. I've done it twice for family members in the UK, and as you don't have to register the Irish document with the high court until/unless the person loses capacity, I might well go the DIY option here too, using the link mf1 posted above, even though that form is not exactly a model of clarity!


----------

